# A Fat Kanger For Fat Boys



## Silverbear (26/5/14)

The reference in the title is to self. 

But Kanger has taken it to an all new level. Now I want my 26650 mods even more.

??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/14)

Bliksim 

I know that vaping is gaining in popularity but it's gaining weight too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/5/14)

I'm very chuffed with that. I'm really developing a thing for these 26's.


----------



## Silverbear (28/5/14)

Ooohhhh a Bam, want one, only problem is the battery, odd size and apparently not easy to come by, 26490 bat not 26650.


----------



## Slow Blow (1/6/14)

Who is selling these in Cape Town


----------



## Silverbear (1/6/14)

@Slow Blow If you are referring to the Kanger, no one yet, Hoping soon. As for the BAM, no one that I am aware of, no even sure but I have not check FT yet, but I have my doubts.


----------

